# Why doesn't Google Earth work?



## farmerjohn1324 (Jun 3, 2015)

It says....

C:\Docum~1\...\Locals\Temp\Google_Earth_7.1.2.2041_150603-010618_1.dmp

but I don't think I have a program to view this type of file or to see what the problem is.

It worked last week.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 3, 2015)

That's just the location of the dump file. What specifically happens? What are you doing when you get the error message?

Did you try uninstalling and reinstalling Google Earth?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jun 3, 2015)

*it doesn't start...*

It doesn't even start in the first place.... that message appears right from the start....

I haven't tried uninstalling and re-installing.... I will do that....


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jun 3, 2015)

Tried reinstalling it.... it has the same problem..


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 3, 2015)

What specific message does it give you?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jun 3, 2015)

Google Earth has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience. Learn about resolving crashes

[OK] [View Technical Information] [Cancel]

... when I click on "View Technical Information," it says...

Diagnostic report file name:
C:
\DOCUME~\randy\LOCALS~1\Temp\Google_Earth_7.1.5.1557_150603-140027_1.dmp

Report file successfully sent: Yes
Diagnostic message sent: Yes


----------



## Punk (Jun 3, 2015)

What version are you using? The pro or normal version?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jun 3, 2015)

*version...*



Punk said:


> What version are you using? The pro or normal version?



I'm not sure. I think normal.

I went to earth.google.com and clicked "Download Google Earth" in the top right corner.

It is File Version 7.1.5.1557


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 3, 2015)

Don't just uninstall, delete all google earth folders.  In fact, use revo uninstaller to fully uninstall the product and then try installing it again.

http://www.revouninstaller.com/download-professional-version.php


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jun 4, 2015)

*reinstall...*



johnb35 said:


> Don't just uninstall, delete all google earth folders.  In fact, use revo uninstaller to fully uninstall the product and then try installing it again.
> 
> http://www.revouninstaller.com/download-professional-version.php



Did that. Same problem.

It just worked a week ago. What could the deal be? What could have changed between a week ago and now?


----------



## Punk (Jun 4, 2015)

Let's see if Earth Pro would work:

Download the file here:
http://www.google.com/earth/download/gep/agree.html

When ask for a licence, just enter your email nad use this as a key:


> GEPFREE



Pro has been made free by google a while ago.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jun 4, 2015)

It worked!


----------



## Punk (Jun 4, 2015)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> It worked!



Good to hear it worked.

It's still odd the normal version wouldn't work, but since this fixed it it's all good


----------



## silv55 (Jun 4, 2015)

Punk said:


> Let's see if Earth Pro would work:
> 
> Download the file here:
> http://www.google.com/earth/download/gep/agree.html
> ...



But this free Earth  Pro doesn't show you live video ,just pre recorded,i did install this free version some time ago  and the close  video pics  were taken 5 years ago at least.,
while the payed version you can watch anywhere  in the world live  video,but 300 bucks  a year is too much.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jun 4, 2015)

*earth....*



silv55 said:


> But this free Earth  Pro doesn't show you live video ,just pre recorded,i did install this free version some time ago  and the close  video pics  were taken 5 years ago at least.,
> while the payed version you can watch anywhere  in the world live  video,but 300 bucks  a year is too much.



It works for my purposes.


----------



## Punk (Jun 4, 2015)

silv55 said:


> But this free Earth  Pro doesn't show you live video ,just pre recorded,i did install this free version some time ago  and the close  video pics  were taken 5 years ago at least.,
> while the payed version you can watch anywhere  in the world live  video,but 300 bucks  a year is too much.



No you can't, there are no GE that allows live streams. It's all from four or five years ago (mostly). In fact the only instance of live stream you can see is here:

http://googlesightseeing.com/2007/04/live-satellite-images-in-google-earth/

Read the whole page, especially the last yellow square


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jun 4, 2015)

*pro....*



Punk said:


> No you can't, there are no GE that allows live streams. It's all from four or five years ago (mostly). In fact the only instance of live stream you can see is here:
> 
> http://googlesightseeing.com/2007/04/live-satellite-images-in-google-earth/
> 
> Read the whole page, especially the last yellow square



And now it doesn't work again. Now, pro gives me the same problem as the regular version did. Why would something work once and then stop working the next day when nothing changed?


----------



## Punk (Jun 4, 2015)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> And now it doesn't work again. Now, pro gives me the same problem as the regular version did. Why would something work once and then stop working the next day when nothing changed?



That seems logic since they both use the same engines. We just installed it fresh...

Have you tried cleaning your temp files by using CCleaner for example? Maybe clean your registry with the same tool while you're at it.


----------

